# ReyLight Titanium Flashlight 3*Nichia,18350/18650,with tritium vials



## hbk_rey (Nov 16, 2015)

After a long time of struggling, the complete light is finally done and ready for you. Production will launch after 10days or as long as there are 50 members in. 

If you're interested in the earlier discussion, click here to check out the threads.

*




*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*



*

*Specifications:*
Material: Titanium
Length: 82/112mm Wo/W extension
Diameter: 25mm
Weight: 128.5g (with clip)
LED: 3*Nichia 219B 4500K
Optic: Carclo 10507
Lumens: Unknown (Depends on the battery)
_The highest known output is 2750lm at 3 seconds, 1775lm after 30 seconds, by a 18650 30Q, modded by djozz. _*However, he is using 219C emitters, which have 10-20% more output than the 219B emitters we're using.*
Warning: This light can get very hot, very quickly. If you are not familiar on how to safely operate a light like this, please take caution when purchasing and use a normal non-high drain 18650 cell. This will still provide excellent output of 700-1000lm but will be a much safer option.
Driver: 17mm BLF DD + theStar Firmware
Switch: Omten
Tritium vial options: Green - Ice Blue - Yellow - Orange - Red 
(Please note: Not all tritium vial colours are always in stock)

*Driver Operating Instructions:*
*



*
The light has been tested to ensure that there are no accidental mode changes due to knocks or shock. In addition, the switch has been made to ensure it does not rattle.
The knurling on some of the lights is not perfectly aligned.
The light has been tested under running water and there was no ingress of water. However, this light is not IP rated and it is advised to not use it under water or in harsh conditions. 

Please feel free to ask any questions if you think I have missed some information.





**Off-topic: 
I would like to also create a page for this light on Kickstarter. However the website does not allow Chinese users. If someone would be willing to help us to post this light on Kickstarter we would be very grateful and could organise to return the favour in some way. Please PM me if you are interested in helping out with this.


----------



## hbk_rey (Nov 16, 2015)

Reserved.


----------



## cubebike (Nov 16, 2015)

Well done ! Rey
Did you modify the tail switch design ? I am still enjoying my 2 anodized Reylight


----------



## hbk_rey (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes, the switch problems are only history.


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 24, 2016)

Were there any more of these produced or was there not enough interest?


----------



## Weld Inspector (Jul 29, 2016)

Can I purchase one of your lights? Please message me....very interested.


----------



## mk2rocco (Jul 29, 2016)

These look very nice... I'd be interested in one.


----------



## helios123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Im interested as well..Are these available? Please send me a PM!


----------



## Christoph (Aug 2, 2016)

Interested if still for sale
C


----------

